# new ocr composites



## saccycling (Sep 30, 2004)

I see at the giant website that giant is coming out with a ocr all carbon. I was wondering if anybody knows the price of these new bikes ?


----------



## BOppy (May 9, 2002)

*A bit pricey for an OCR...*

I did a quick google search, and found that they start at $1599 for the OCR3 composite, though at least one store has them on sale for less.





saccycling said:


> I see at the giant website that giant is coming out with a ocr all carbon. I was wondering if anybody knows the price of these new bikes ?


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 17, 2004)

*Best Value?*

I am trying to decide between the ,05 OCR 2 Triple which I can buy for $1,700 or an ,04 Specialized Roubaix Double for $2,000. Here are the specs. Which is the best bike for the money? Any reason I should avoid one or the other. I need to decide quickly before my LBS sells the last couple of Roubaixs in the store. I'm a newbie. Thanks for the help.

ROUBAIX SPECS:

FRAME Specialized compact design, high modulus advanced carbon composite monocoque frame, advanced composite seat stays with Zertz inserts 

FORK Specialized Full Carbon Zertz, monocoque high modulus advanced composite legs, high modulus carbon threadless steerer 

HEADSET Specialized Mindset, 1 1/8” integrated threadless, with triple sealed cartridge bearings, carbon cone and headset spacers 

STEM Specialized Roubaix, 3D forged 2014 alloy, 26.0mm bar clamp, 4 position adjustable 

HANDLEBARS Specialized Roubaix, alloy racing drop 

TAPE / GRIPS Body Geometry, thick Bar Phat, black cork ribbon 

FRONT BRAKE Shimano Ultegra 

REAR BRAKE Shimano Ultegra 

BRAKE LEVERS Shimano Ultegra, STI 

FRONT DERAILLEUR Shimano Ultegra, 31.8mm clamp, bottom pull, double specific 

REAR DERAILLEUR Shimano Ultegra, short cage (double) 

SHIFT LEVERS Shimano Ultegra, STI, flight deck compatible 

CASSETTE Shimano, 9-speed, 12x25t 

CHAIN Shimano HG 73 

CRANKSET FSA Carbon Pro, five arm, 3 Ply carbon arms 

CHAINRINGS 53Ax39A 

BOTTOM BRACKET Shimano Ultegra, Octalink spline, 68mm shell, 109.5mm spindle (double) 

PEDALS Composite body, Cr-Mo axle 

RIMS Mavic Ksyrium Equipe, 700c 

FRONT HUB Mavic Ksyrium Equipe, 20 hole, Mavic QR 

REAR HUB Mavic Ksyrium Equipe, 24 hole, sealed freehub, Mavic QR 

SPOKES Mavic Ksyrium Equipe, stainless steel 

FRONT TIRE Specialized All Condition Pro SL, 700 x 25c, 120TPI, Kevlar bead 

REAR TIRE Specialized All Condition Pro SL, 700 x 25c, 120TPI, Kevlar bead 

TUBES Specialized Turbo Ultra Light, presta valve 

SADDLE Body Geometry Telluride, leather, tubular Cr-Mo rails 

SEAT POST Specialized Pavé, advanced composite, 27.2x350mm 

SEAT BINDER Roubaix, forged/CNC, double wedge 

NOTES Chain stay protector, reflectors, clear coat, owners manual 

OCR 2 SPECS:

color Composite/Blue 
size XS, S, M, L, XL 
frame fomulaOne Composite, Compact Road Design, 
fork fomulaOne Composite, 1 1/8" w/Alloy steerer 
derailleur Front: Shimano Ultegra, Rear: Shimano Ultegra 
derailleurshifters Shimano Ultegra STI, 10 speed 
cranks TruVativ Rouleur GXP Triple, 30/39/53T 
pedals Shimano PD-M520 
handlebar Easton EA50 
stem Easton EA50 
headset FSA Orbit ACB, 1 1/8" 
brakes Alloy Long Reach, Dual Pivot 
saddle Fi'zi:k Vitesse Twin Tech, Ti rails 
seatpost Giant Composite w/ micro adjust, 27.2 
rims Shimano R550 
hubs Shimano R550 
spokes Shimano R550 
tires Michelin Pro Race, 700x 25c 
cassette Shimano Ultegra 12- 25T, 10 speed


----------

